# How Do You Like Your Burger



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What's your favorite way of preparing a burger?

I like a big, thick patty - about 1/3 pound - on a slightly grilled or toasted bun with a little salt, pepper, light dab of ketchup (maybe my home made habanero ketchup). Sometimes a little pickle, sometimes a very thin slice of tomato, sometimes a slice of cheddar cheese. Usually no more tha tywo ingredients - I want to savor the meat flavor, not disguise it or cover it up.

Shel


----------



## 96khzz (Jul 22, 2007)

I actually have been experimenting with stuffing my burgers lately. I really like to stuff them with softer cheeses and sauces that would be too sloppy to melt on top of the patty. Strong cheeses and sauces in small amounts inside the patty really do well. Think Gorgonzola. 

Also guacamole, onion, tomato, and bacon can't be beat with a little spicy mustard of some kind. Awesome!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Normally, I use 80/20 ground beef, pat out patties by hand to a little bigger than a bun, and grill over charcoal. Then I eat it with mayo, mustard, ketchup, onion, tomato, lettuce, and dill pickles.

I made some Hawaiian Turkey Burgers from a Taste of Home cookbook a while back and loved them. You grill pineapple slices alongside and we didn't need any condiments at all with those.

I've also tried making burgers with onion soup mix and worcestershire sauce, have used other spices, and tried stuffing them as well. I want to work on some more stuffings!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Shel 

I love to taste the meat( mayonnaise gives me that taste ), so over 25 years ago I was served this method in north carolina, humm, humm great:bounce:

So, its a big bun, and a meat patty of aproximately 250 to 300 grams, with mayonnaise, 2 slices of cheese( or grated swiss cheese ) one slice of onion, one slice of tomato, and optionnal one slice of a kosher pickle and some lettuce :lips:.

Enjoy your burger


----------



## 96khzz (Jul 22, 2007)

Mayo is almost pure fat, and while on chicken it's good because chicken has a low fat content, ground beef usually has a really high fat content (especially the stuff you want for a burger). Then if you add cheese that is three high fat content ingredients.....on second thought maybe that would be good.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I never gain weight etcc, thats the way I like mine


What do you add to your burger ? that was the original question


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bacon. Did I say bacon?

I love raw onion but my insides don't, so I skip it altogether- grilled onion is too sweet for my taste on burgers. I like a thin slice of tomatoe and good cheddar, but that's it- besides bacon.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Normally I just eat it with a bit of lettuce and mayo, but I'm more than welcome to new condiments and accompaniments.

If I make my own burgers I just like to throw a couple of pounds of cut up fatty chuck in the food processor, chop it coarsely with S&P and shape it into three patties, cook it medium and savour. However, interestingly enough there are some types of burgers I'd rather eat well done.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I get tired of the typical burger because I eat so many at work, so I experiment. Here is my current favorite

We have a "signature" smoked pepper rub at the restaurant. I do not know the exact proportions of each ingredient, but it is basically paprika, brown sugar, smoked pepper, and salt.

1.) Rub burger in pepper rub.
2.) Grill burger to medium-rare.
3.) Mix together chopped bacon and crumbled bleu cheese; form mixture into a disc roughly the size of the burger, put on top of burger.
4.) Finish burger in oven to medium doneness, cheese will be nice and gooey melted.
5.) Throw burger on a toasted bun with some lettuce, tomato, onion.
6.) Eat

Ther you have it, an official RAS-Burger


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Smoked pepper as in black peppercorns or something like chipotles? I need to know because the RAS-burger sounds really good.

I eat mine rare to med rare. Sometimes on a bun with cheddar and sometimes on grilled rye with swiss and mushrooms.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

smoked peppercorns

It is truly an amazing burger... I occasionally will throw in some thinly sliced crisped onions and a light spread of bbq sauce on the bun.


----------



## lola35 (May 20, 2007)

when i ate real burgers..this was my fav....

fresh salsa,guacamole and montaray jack cheese.

in the meatmix...some roasted garlic.


----------



## sswordfish (Aug 23, 2006)

im a firm believer that the bread u use or bun makes a huge diff.all sounds good above, try it w/ toasted brioche bun..nice and sweet:beer:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I believe Mr Buffett said it best!:bounce: :beer:

Cheeseburger In Paradise Lyrics


----------



## 96khzz (Jul 22, 2007)

Lola35 knows exactly what I'm talkin' bout. There really is nothing better for a burger than a big spoon of quacamole. It just works. But then again you could put guacamole on a car bumper and it would taste good.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No quac. Nope, it's awful. 

Most of the time at home, it's a simple cheeseburger with mayo, ketchup and grilled onion. 

But I also like a loaded mushroom cheeseburger.

One of the local burger joints does an excellent pastrami burger as well.

Phil


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're going to have a burger, a real burger, its gotta be BIG!

Big beefy burger
Soft fried egg
Caramelised onions
Pickled beetroot
Crispy streaky bacon
Sliced tomato
Iceberg lettuce shredded
Tomato sauce
Slice of cheddar/tasty cheese
Stacks of salt and pepper

Ahhhh  Along with some real chips, of course. Real heart attack food.
Cook it at the beach. Stack it all into a toasted white bun. Eat. Drop most of it on your lap. Pick up the bits and eat them separately - don't let the seagulls get anything. That's what the chips are for  keeping the birds off your burger. Follow by an ice cold beer - wash off in the surf.

That's how I like my burger.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

burgers are such a classic.....
personally-- grilled, medium- rare, 
w/ cheese, bacon, sauteed mushrooms, ketchup, mustard, barbeque sauce (just a bit), lettuce, tomato....:lips:


----------



## lady dewinters (Jul 26, 2007)

I personally don't like a lotta condiments on mine. I want to taste the burger... so I just love slices of tomatoes, onions, ketchup and mustard on mine. Nothing else.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

I used to love a big old thick burger. But then I realized I prefer the taste of the charred or colored meat to the interior. I also like them very moist.

So I started making them thin and it literally only takes about 2 minutes per side from frozen to cook them over ignite. The taste is sooo awesome! I buy bulk burger meat, make 1/4" thick patties, season with salt, pepper, garlic powder or pepper/garlic powder/Cavendar's greek seasoning and freeze. Once frozen, then put in bag and take out patties as needed.

I like 2 patties, a single slice of griddled onion, homemade bun, homegrown tomato, homemade mayo, countrystyle dijon, muenster cheese, fresh crisp lettuce. Sometimes I guild the lily with a piece of applewood smoked bacon.

The griddled onion is an important feature. Slice it about 1/2" thick and griddle it with a little butter, turning it only 1 time and cooking it on medium low until it is soft and brown. Soooo great!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I must say that I'm surprised at how many people load up their burgers with lots of garnish ... I didn't think there'd be that many.

Shel


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.

If it's at a place where I've never tried the burger before, with nothing but a bit of Dijon mustard. S&P if necessary, but that should already be on the burger.
Sometimes grilled or sauteed onions
Sometimes sauteed sliced mushrooms
Sometimes cheese, real Cheddar or maybe a good blue or nutty Ementhaler or Gruyere
Sometimes bacon, and sometimes bacon AND cheese
Sliced tomato, but only in season
Sliced avocado
NEVER all of the above -- then you don't taste the burger. But I have been known to include maybe four at one time. Then it's a "Sloppy Burger" and the burger itself tends to shoot out the other end of the bun when you bite it. 
ALWAYS Dijon mustard, NEVER ketchup or mayo
Roll preferences: something that can stand up to the juices without falling apart, but NOT an English muffin (too crunchy). Brioche-type bun is always enjoyed, and a good onion roll (of any type) is much appreciated.

A really good burger needs nothing but a little S&P and its bun. So hard to find that, though. (But isn't the search fun?)


----------



## shook7 (Jul 31, 2007)

i have to have grilled onions and mushrooms on my burger.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Mix the meat with plenty of minced lemongrass, a little galanga, and a little Thai chili and fish sauce.

Cook.

Wrap it in lettuce dot the plate with Sree RA Chaa sauce. (Spicy Alert)

Grind!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

For years I have crusaded to find a means by which to make hamburgers like I used to get to eat back in Iowa during the 1950's-1960's. I have finally given up.

My conclusion is that the beef available today just wasn't raised, fed, finished off, butchered, dry-aged and trimmed like the "good 'ol days".

First, steers were 2-3 years old and pasture fed. Then they were kept in the barn where they were "finished off" with corn, beets, oats, etc. for about 2-3 months.

Then they were butchered and dry-aged for at least 3 weeks. Sometimes they aged so long that you had to cut a lot of the mold off before you could break down the carcasses into cuts.

My wife's brothers own a farm, and we've tried to get them to raise a steer for us in the old fashioned way, and they just reeked with laughter informing us that we "weren't rich enough" to afford to do that.

I guess that pretty much sums it up. So, like Fuddrucker's, the whole point was to provide lots of condiments so give the burger taste.

I still remember taking $0.19/lb hamburger from the little butcher shop 2 blocks from where I lived in 1960, S&P a little, put it under the broiler, and eating the result like a hamburger steak. The texture, the taste, I can still mentally taste it yet, but only in my mind's (or tongue's) eye. Haven't been able to duplicate in many years.

doc


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Doc,

If you're serious I know a place in Michigan where you can get grass-fed beef, no hormones, antibiotics, or stuff like that, at an affordible price.

Most folks won't buy it because grass-fed beef is so much darker than the crap they're used to buying they think there's something wrong with it. But it actually tastes like beef.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Fresh ground, With raw onion and sliced pickles on a toasted bun.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Medium well, grilled onions, mustard & pickle on a lightly toasted bun..yum:smiles:


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

bugers are good. I like mine with cheese and bacon...with a side of cottage cheese and chips used like dip. yum. but I dont think I've had a buger yet this year.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

KYH would you share the link? I would be interested!!!  TIA!

doc I love hearing and talking about people's food memories. It's amazing how evocative memories are regarding foods. Maybe cuz it attaches to so many of the senses while forming the menu. Some of those senses form very lasting impressions! Great story and hope you realize your quest!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Perhaps it should be mentiond that buffalo (bison) burgers can be a great alternative to beef. Lower in fat, cholesterol. and calories yet quite tasty when properly prepared.

Shel


----------



## paddy (Feb 18, 2007)

Medium, salt, fresh gound black pepper, slice of raw onion and nothing else.


----------



## shortstack (Aug 6, 2007)

Pepper sprinkled on the meat first, then just throw on bacon and cheese and I am a happy girl!


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

As a kid, my mom would flat grill fresh ground chuck from the butcher shop and cover it with melted Velveeta. Some things never change. Today, my favorite burger is made with organic sirloin, covered with Maytag blue.


----------

